# Knot heads and San Juans?



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

There is an ad in a local trade paper for Knot Heads and San Juans $10.00 each. What are they and is that a good price?


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Paper also has Mini Rex babies for $3.00, Momma for $5.00.


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Those seem to be good prices, provided the rabbits are in good health. What exactly is a "knot head"? (besides a term I hear from my father-in-law  )


Tim B.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

http://rbthntr.tripod.com/GayHounds.html
(This site is loaded with pop-ups!)



> The pictures above are of European wild rabbits, commonly refered to
> as San Juan rabbits by U.S. beaglers, because of their origin from
> the San Juan Islands in Washington State. They average between five and
> eight pounds in weight, that is why we cross with the dutch to get the size
> ...


Note: San Juans are dark meated rabbits.

Linda Welch


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

tbishop said:


> What exactly is a "knot head"? (besides a term I hear from my father-in-law
> Tim B.


That's what I was thinking! 




dlwelch said:


> http://rbthntr.tripod.com/GayHounds.html
> (This site is loaded with pop-ups!)
> Note: San Juans are dark meated rabbits.
> 
> Linda Welch


Thanks for the informtion, that helped a lot!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

MisFitFarm said:


> Paper also has Mini Rex babies for $3.00, Momma for $5.00.


The mini rex would be kind of small for meat rabbits. 

I have an article about raising meat pen rabbits and it includes a chart of different "meat sized" rabbit breeds.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html

Any rabbit can be used for meat, but some breeds have been developed for more meat by weight than other breeds. 

Finding a good meat rabbit breed can pay off with very satisfactory results when you harvest the rabbits. More meat on the rabbit per pound of live weight.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Franco. I figured that out later last night when I finally found a site about rabbits as meat and not just pets. I'm softhearted enough that I don't need anything that screams fluffy, innocent pet. I just want a few for meat purposes. A good mix breed would be great.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

It's tough enough with meat rabbits too! Even plain white bunnies with ruby eyes can be cute when they are little.

Don't talk baby talk to them or name them unless they have made it to the keep for breeding age. Even then, you will have to process out the older breeders to make room for the new ones.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## bricned (Jul 3, 2006)

I did raise the San Juan Rabbit I found them to have the best tasting 
meat of all domestic rabbit. I am now trying to locate some breeders 
close by.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought San Juans were illegal to keep in certain areas of the US?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I noticed someone named "rabbitdawg" had the San Juan on the Barter board..
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=253898


----------



## rabbitdawg (May 24, 2008)

I produce between 80 and 110 offspring every 41 days with my san juans.
I use them for my table plus sell for stocking and training young rabbit hounds.
Also raise Harrison Hare Hounds and use the rabbits for dog food as I feed them whole for a balanced diet of 80% protein,bone,fat & 20% vegs,fruits,nuts. This is the same balance as in the wild for wolves,coyotes,etc. There are some % changes as the seasons change.Do not cook as it ruins the food and cooked bones are not good.
We do not cross the rabbits as when you do you will get bad feet,teeth,skin and birthing and caring problems. The San Juan has smaller litters than the white rabbits but you will not have any problems with them as you do with the californias, new zealands, dutch, drawfs, etc. Meat is good on the San Juans but be Quick when handling the does as they will slice you at times. I try to remember the arm guards when handling them. Overall the SAn juan will take care of all your homesteading needs and by the way they do excellent whether in conditioning ground pens or hanging cages as I have both. Been raising them since 1990 and other than labor I don't buy dog food anymore and very little rabbit food as the ground pen rabbits are fed what I round up. Alfalfa, hay,etc works well and any rabbit food that is fed to my does that falls on the concrete floor get ate by the loose rabbits in the conditioning pen that is attached. If you have any questions I will be happy to help you with your rabbits.


----------

